# How do I add a signature?



## TJTJ (Mar 19, 2011)

How do I ?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TJTJ* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 19, 2011)

User Cpp.  Edit signature.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 19, 2011)

got it. Thanks Work IN Progress


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board BadaBing


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board BadaBing



Thank you. You already said hi to me but if thats you in the photo, you can say hello to me all day


----------



## rocco0218 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Starting a thread*

How do I start a thread?  Do I need a certain amount of posts first?


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 21, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> How do I start a thread?  Do I need a certain amount of posts first?




Click on "Forums" then Click on a Topic, ie. "Supplements". When you scroll down on the top of the sub topics on the left it says "New Thread". Its also on the bottom on the left.


----------



## lif3h4cker (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Admin, I was wondering how to do this aswell.


----------

